

10 Tools for Switching from Windows to Mac Development [Updated] - digitalmaster
http://josebrowne.com/open/from-windows-to-mac-dev

======
UnFleshedOne
Now if only xcode wasn't a steaming pile of an IDE comparing to visual
studio...

~~~
deletes
Can someone provide an objective comparison?

~~~
_random_
No ReSharper. No NuGet. No extensibility. Single language. ...

Ballmer did not say "developers, developers" for no reason. Say what you want,
but Microsoft always strived to provide best tools and libraries. Even if
their communication is a mess.

~~~
fredsanford
No...

Microsoft did just enough to get you to continue to eat their dog food. It was
the best dog food available, but... Still dog food.

I still wonder why they break the help and documentation system every 3 major
releases or so.

------
fredsanford
Another site that doesn't work with either adblock or ghostery running...

~~~
IbJacked
I thought so too, at first, but then I discovered it's just an odd site
design.

There's a big X in the upper right corner that acts like a Close button.
Clicking it hides the article and re-enables the rest of the page.

~~~
fredsanford
I don't see an X of any sort. Just the left hand sidebar, a white stripe at
the top that says "Blog" and otherwise empty whitespace.

I guess I better get to work on my ideas for next-gen obnoxious ad and tracker
blocking.

